# Div ganz unten positionieren



## kastalonien (28. Januar 2009)

Servus allerseits,

ich möchte aus einem verschachtelten Element heraus ein Div erstellen, welches ganz unten in der Seite ist..

ich dachte da an


```
#divBottom
 { 
  position: absolute;
  left: 0;
  bottom: 0;     //usw...
 }
```

nur klebt es jetzt eben unten am Monitor und es soll aber ganz unten nach dem Content sein (ist dynamisch, sonst wär's ja kein Problem), der größer als der Bildschirm ist...weiß da jemand für ne Lösung.

danke für eure Antworten...

Kastalonien


----------



## hela (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
du musst einfach das umgebende Blockelement relativ positionieren.


----------



## kastalonien (28. Januar 2009)

Das umgebende Element ist ne Tabellenspalte...ich muss so ne sch*** Myspace-Seite machen, da sind mir nen bissl die Hände gebunden...

geht das irgendwie anders


----------



## hela (28. Januar 2009)

... und kannst du den Inhalt der Tabellenzelle nicht in einen DIV-Block setzen?


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2009)

Hi,

das dürfte der umschliessenden Tabellenspalte schnurzpiepe egal sein 

CSS Wie richte ich eine Box am unteren Rand der Elternbox aus?

mfg Maik


----------

